# Hello



## Etain (Sep 2, 2019)

Hi my name is Edward. I’ve been married 32 years and am dealing with some life’s long issues as well as some things that have cropped up lately as we are getting older. I hope to be able to talk about things here that I can’t talk about elsewhere, as well as perhaps share some insight from our marriage


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Welcome to TAM..

So what issues are you having?


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

Welcome to TAM! It's going to be tough coming up with something that others haven't gone through as well. Lots of experience here! How can we help?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome! You are amongst friends who have been there.


----------

